# Home Brand Cans (Woolworths)



## alburke90

Hi Guys,

I have been brewing for about 1.5 years now and have recently tried using a Woolworths Home Brand can (draught to be exact).

This recipe turned out super good (my neighbours say that it should be commercially made, and I think it is the best beer I have made yet).

Here you go!

Draught Home Brand Can (Woolworths)
30 gs Galaxy
30 gs Cascade (both steeped for like 15 mins in a hop sock from HBS) in around 500mls of hot water
1 kg Light Dry Malt
S05 yeast
Carapils grain

Turned out like a Hoegaarden/Stone and wood pacific ale.

easy to drink, full of fruity flavours.

Definately give it a try. Also, for 9 bucks a can, you cant go wrong.



I also just put down a beer with the same recipe, but used pride of ringwood (30gs steeped for 15 mins, and I plan on dry hopping the rest of the 30 gs).

Will let you know how that goes, I am excited to try it!


----------



## superstock

I have recently done a Woolies Home Brand Lager as a lager, used 34/70 and dry hopped with Galaxy. The boys and mates are asking for more.


----------



## herman4x4

Hello, How do you use the Carapils grains? Are they steeped with the hops?
Thanks,
Andrew.


----------



## TehCrucible

herman4x4 said:


> How do you use the Carapils grains? Are they steeped with the hops?


Easy way: steep the grains in ~65° water for half an hour. Strain and rinse them with more hot water, capturing that as well. Boil the whole lot for a few mins to kill any nasties, then add straight to your fermenter. Personally, I do a cold steep in the fridge overnight. I don't use the pre-hopped kits very much so I usually have to do a full hour boil with my hops and I just add the steeped grain liquid to that boil.


----------



## herman4x4

Thanks for that. Will give it a go. Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Feldon

TehCrucible said:


> Easy way: steep the grains in ~65° water for half an hour. Strain and rinse them with more hot water, capturing that as well. Boil the whole lot for a few mins to kill any nasties, then add straight to your fermenter. Personally, I do a cold steep in the fridge overnight. I don't use the pre-hopped kits very much so I usually have to do a full hour boil with my hops and I just add the steeped grain liquid to that boil.


Don't forget to crush the grains first.


----------



## TehCrucible

Feldon said:


> Don't forget to crush the grains first.


Haha great point! I get them crushed for me at the store and didn't even think about it.


----------



## TheWiggman

alburke90 said:


> 30 gs Galaxy
> 30 gs Cascade (both steeped for like 15 mins in a hop sock from HBS) in around 500mls of hot water
> 
> ...
> 
> I also just put down a beer with the same recipe, but used pride of ringwood (30gs steeped for 15 mins, and I plan on dry hopping the rest of the 30 gs).


Note that Cascade and Galaxy are very flavoursome hops well suited as flavour additions. I _love_ Cascade. Pride of Ringwood on the other hand is rarely (if ever) used as a flavouring hop commercially and will produce a very different beer more steered towards a lager. Don't expect a similar beer.
A good idea if you're adding LDM already to your recipe is to add 100g of it to 1 litre of water and boil on the stove for 15 mins. Turn off heat, THEN add your hops to that liquid for 15 mins before putting in your fermenter (try to keep the hops out of the fermenter). You'll get much more balanced and pronounced flavours that way.

Good to hear you're enjoying the cheap tins, I always wondered who bought them


----------



## herman4x4

How much grains? I have not used them before, so its new to me. Thanks for tip on getting crushed.


----------



## Feldon

250g-300g Carapils for a 23L batch is pretty standard. Will give more head retention and a 'thicker' mouth feel to the beer.


----------



## herman4x4

Thanks Feldon.


----------



## green1181

alburke90 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been brewing for about 1.5 years now and have recently tried using a Woolworths Home Brand can (draught to be exact).
> 
> This recipe turned out super good (my neighbours say that it should be commercially made, and I think it is the best beer I have made yet).
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> Draught Home Brand Can (Woolworths)
> 30 gs Galaxy
> 30 gs Cascade (both steeped for like 15 mins in a hop sock from HBS) in around 500mls of hot water
> 1 kg Light Dry Malt
> S05 yeast
> Carapils grain



I know it's an old post but thinking of making this exact recipe, do you think I could use
2 wollies cans instead of 1 can + LDME?


----------



## Hangover68

green1181 said:


> I know it's an old post but thinking of making this exact recipe, do you think I could use
> 2 wollies cans instead of 1 can + LDME?



Maybe see if you can still get them, my local doesnt stock any homebrew stuff anymore.


----------



## green1181

Hangover68 said:


> Maybe see if you can still get them, my local doesnt stock any homebrew stuff anymore.



Picked up 4 cans the other day for a double batch, first time i've seen them there so hopefully
they'll continue to stock them.


----------



## YAPN

green1181 said:


> do you think I could use
> 2 wollies cans instead of 1 can + LDME?


Each can contains enough bitterness for 23lt. So you'll double that. Not a problem for most people but you might want to add some sweetness.


----------



## livo

Wouldn't the same apply to any 2 can (toucan) fermentation and plenty of people do it. I haven't myself but just sayin'. Sweetness added to beer is a new one for me. Adding fermentable sugar wont provide sweetness. Presumably it will be converted to increased ABV and CO2. I used to make sweet Cider and to do that I needed to add Lactose (unfermentable sugar) otherwise you end up with a dry Cider.

I haven't seen cans of Woolies Home Brand Lager anywhere recently but I have seen the Draught in Big W. My local WW and Coles do not stock any HB supplies at all but the next Coles, not far away, does have limited supply of Coopers in Lager and Draught only for $13.85 a can.

Online shopping says that another close Woolies has the Lager in stock but I've not seen it when I go there. I'm going to try to order a few cans online just so I can satisfy my curiosity and see how it turns out with a good yeast.


----------



## Hangover68

livo said:


> Wouldn't the same apply to any 2 can (toucan) fermentation and plenty of people do it. I haven't myself but just sayin'. Sweetness added to beer is a new one for me. Adding fermentable sugar wont provide sweetness. Presumably it will be converted to increased ABV and CO2. I used to make sweet Cider and to do that I needed to add Lactose (unfermentable sugar) otherwise you end up with a dry Cider.
> 
> I haven't seen cans of Woolies Home Brand Lager anywhere recently but I have seen the Draught in Big W. My local WW and Coles do not stock any HB supplies at all but the next Coles, not far away, does have limited supply of Coopers in Lager and Draught only for $13.85 a can.
> 
> Online shopping says that another close Woolies has the Lager in stock but I've not seen it when I go there. I'm going to try to order a few cans online just so I can satisfy my curiosity and see how it turns out with a good yeast.



Dan Murphy also stock Coopers kits.


----------



## livo

Yes, I've seen that.


----------



## RRising

Hangover68 said:


> Maybe see if you can still get them, my local doesnt stock any homebrew stuff anymore.



My local woolies has just started to stock HB stuff, only small stuff like cans, coopers brew sugars and crown seals, it's not much but it is something.


----------



## col_bol

Hi,
I’m a new to brewing and using a kit brewer. Could I asked when do you add the LDM. Do I need to steed it or just add it in. Also I can only find a 11g us-05 do I add it all in? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## TONY VAN DER ZANDEN

col_bol said:


> Hi,
> I’m a new to brewing and using a kit brewer. Could I asked when do you add the LDM. Do I need to steed it or just add it in. Also I can only find a 11g us-05 do I add it all in?
> Thanks in advance


Just follow the directions on the can, add sugars in hot water with wort kit, stir well top up with cold water, pitch yeast. Follow the directions on the can!!


----------



## Paddy Melon

Hi col_bol, add the LDM with the can and use 2 litresor so of hot water to mix together in the fermenter top up with cold water and if temperature is within range use all 11gms of the us-05.


----------



## col_bol

Paddy Melon said:


> Hi col_bol, add the LDM with the can and use 2 litresor so of hot water to mix together in the fermenter top up with cold water and if temperature is within range use all 11gms of the us-05.


Awesome. Thank you Paddy. One last question do I need to crush the Carapils if the grain is cracked? Also if I buy it cracked the website asks if I like it seperate. Sorry In advance for the noobie questions


----------



## stevonz

col_bol said:


> Hi,
> I’m a new to brewing and using a kit brewer. Could I asked when do you add the LDM. Do I need to steed it or just add it in. Also I can only find a 11g us-05 do I add it all in?
> Thanks in advance


You add the LDM with the water instead of sugar. Yes, use the full 11g of yeast.


----------



## philrob

Crack and crush is the same in my book. You don't need to process it further. You will need to steep it, that is to soak it in about a litre of 70ºC water for about half an hour, then drain off the liquid. You boil the liquid for about 10 minutes or so to sterilise it (well, really sanitise, but let's not argue semantics). Cool it, then add it to the fermenter, or just add it to the fermenter, as the cold water you add will help cool things down.
If your grains are all specialty grains, like Cara and Caramel, then they can all be added together, so you can follow the steeping process all in one hit.
Base malts, which you will not use with a kit, need mashing so need to be separate.
Only add the yeast at the end when you have mixed all your ingredients, and follow the instructions on the pack or on the producer's website.


----------



## col_bol

Thank you Philrob. That’s a huge help


----------



## Paddy Melon

As philrob said above.
You can pimp up Kits and I think that's what you're trying to do, or just add kit goop and a sugar base; eg dextrose or DME or LME or a premixed addition like coopers brew enhancers #1,2 or 3. There are hundreds of combinations of additions and plenty of info in the kits and extract forum (under forums above).


----------

